# Meats with higher fats.



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey everyone 

So I'm having some issues with dukes skin.
The vet has set up a great antihistamine med, and right now the type has a steroid in it just to get himself to stop chewing his skin to pieces.

But, I feed beef, lamb, chicken and turkey.

I don't really feed anything else because the ability to get other meats is hard or expensive and no one can have pork.
Pork triggers seizures in tuck and duke is allergic to it.
They do get offal, beef heart with all the fat or white squishy part still attached, they get turkey and Chicken with skin still on too.
Also their oils are plant based, but it was suggested that this may contribute to dukes allergies. So I want to look into Norwegian cod liver oil.

So what has more fat? I can't get buffalo or deer... And pork cannot happen.

Tuck right now is showing some dandruff and the weather did all of a sudden warm up, so not sure if due to that or needing more oils or something...

Help...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Ask around at places for beef trim or lamb trim. Ask meat markets if you can have the fat they chop off the steaks before packaging. Thats what I did


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Do you have access to lamb ribs or flanks? Both are pretty fatty. Eggs and oily fish are good too (salmon, sardines, mackerel, trout, herring).

Do they get any fish oil with their meals? I know some people on here alternate giving coconut oil and fish oil. Some do seed mixes as well. I just give my girl oily fish once a week, an egg and/or a piece of pork fat 2-3x a week and fish oil pills daily.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a bottle of coconut oil and one of fish oil.
They absolutely hate the coconut oil... Who knew that something that's so good for them, they hate.
I do give their shemp oil.... It is plant based along with fish oil in it.

I'd have to see if I can find lamb ribs at the market.... I think the high fats is the one thing they're missing.
They get a variety, organs, some sardines ...


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

Beef head meat is definitely fatty. Beef cheek meat is a little leaner than that.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Living in Toronto, I would guess you could go to almost any butcher shop and ask for beef or lamb fat trimmings, theyre sure to have a lot.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with everyone saying coconut oil and fish oil, but I would also feed as much beef as possible. Trim and heart in particular. Those are both fatty.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

organic coconut oil?
sardines?
other fish?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

bett said:


> organic coconut oil?
> sardines?
> other fish?


All of the above. Be sure all the fish is the oily type.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm going through this right now with Cayenne, just got back from the vet yesterday. I just started on krill oil not too long ago as it doesn't have any soy in it. I'm also doing the 50 mg of Benadryl twice a day til the feet issue clears up. The vet did a slide of her feet for bacteria or yeast and it was bacteria so were also doing antibiotics for that. I'm also doing epsom salt soaks for her feet.

Lamb breast is very fatty, so fatty that she can only have a little bit at a time. Good Luck!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Untrimmed brisket is Very fatty, and goes on sale fairly frequently (at least here it does)


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

sorry guys... been camping all weekend so couldn't post much!

This weekend while camping the boys some good eats!!

I found some lamb rib at Loblaws, so bought a few package of that and they absolutely loved it. Im going to make this a constant in their diet.
They had steak (they usually do get ground beef anyway, just camping with ground beef in bear country isn't a good idea lol),
I also brought their usual chicken breasts, and turkey necks.

Seems the dandruff on tuck has gone away for now, but he has been swimming all weekend so things need to be kept fatty and with oils.

I'm going to ask butcher shops too.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you can get cheapo fatty hamburger and make mini meatballs with them.

in those meatballs, you can put coconut oil, ground sesame, pumpkin, sunflower, and chia seeds. you can also put their fish oil in there.

save any fat you trim and keep them as fat cubes.....great for when you feed leaner cuts.

and definitely go to the butcher and ask for beef trim. that's usually very fatty and can be fed with leaner stuff.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

What everyone else has said is good advice, and yes sheep meat is very fatty. I feed my dog 4-5 eggs a week too, good fats and good protein and I'm sure it is what contributes to his shiny coat. 
I also rub in a little coconut oil into his coat when I remember as he has dandruff and dry skin.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i've been wiping my kids down with apple cider vinegar....it has also helped malia who no matter what, goes through a little dry spell during the spring.

every year.

no matter what.

this has helped, too, along with everything else.

and eggs, too....forgot about that. d'oh.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i agree that eating eggs and spraying on some ACV will make a coat shiny. i feel like it doesn't help skin as much though. murphy's skin seems kind of dry so i think i'm going to up his fish pills to 2xs/day to see if that helps as long as it doesn't cause stomach problems. i really gotta find more grass fed meat, i mostly only have grass fed organs


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BearMurphy said:


> i agree that eating eggs and spraying on some ACV will make a coat shiny. i feel like it doesn't help skin as much though. murphy's skin seems kind of dry so i think i'm going to up his fish pills to 2xs/day to see if that helps as long as it doesn't cause stomach problems. i really gotta find more grass fed meat, i mostly only have grass fed organs


i've seen farms with grass fed cows....and they have these feed bins  with, guess what? grain.

i try to fix things from the inside out....do you feed the coconut oil? or just put it on the skin?

feeding fats and fish oil and eggs...that should do it from the inside out, i think.

that seed mix the balkans gave me, whilst plant based, has not just done a number on the dogs...me too...

and they also get fish oil and fish.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

If I can get the boys to eat the coconut oil that would be a miracle.

They get fish oil, I started eggs last night; and I put in an order for 20 lbs of salmon yesterday.
I'll have to hope that they eat it.

I also had forgotten about a frozen lamb shoulder so I thawed it and the boys are loving lamb.. It gets inhaled so quickly!!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Most dogs LOVE coconut oil. I rub it on Tess's fur and Bishop follows her around for a few minutes trying to lick her off.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tuckersmom20 said:


> If I can get the boys to eat the coconut oil that would be a miracle.
> 
> They get fish oil, I started eggs last night; and I put in an order for 20 lbs of salmon yesterday.
> I'll have to hope that they eat it.
> ...


little mini meatballs cover a whole bunch of things.

my dogs get all of their supps and meds in meatballs.  or turkey balls or chicken balls. only time i ever use ground....but man it's ever so much easier.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

My boys must get their hate of coconut from me! Lol
I hate the stuff!

Ground I have cause of Sam... Has been loosing teeth.
I have ground beef also as a boneless meal... Their boned is chicken back or carcass, and also turkey necks and pieces.
Oh I also found some lamb pieces... It has skin on it... I took it out of the package when I bought it and put it in a freezer bag, which I forgot to label.


----------

